# Someone recommend me a compression base layer...



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have been experimenting with different layering options under my jersey.

This winter/early spring, for what little outdoor riding I've been doing, I've been wearing a long sleeve merino wool (Smartwool) shirt my g/f gave me. It's a great insulator, and moderates my temperature, but it doesn't wick sweat as much as I'd like, and ends up soaking wet, which means getting chilled if I stop riding.

As the temps warm up, I'm looking to try a short sleeve compression base layer shirt. Doesn't have to be cycling specific ($$), but pretty much all options are under consideration. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I use under armour and reebok. I like the UA the best. You can find good sale/clearance prices on both brands.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

It's really tough to beat mesh as a base layer for staying dry. 

Outwet makes some really good stuff, both mesh and not.

Here's a link just to show you the products: Outwet: Cycling | eBay But I'm not sure if anyone sells the stuff in the US. Pretty common in Yurp though.

I haven't check it in a while but Sierra Trading Post.com post has historically been loaded with decent baselayers really cheap. Not necessarily stuff marketed to cyclist or made by cycling companies but all that doesn't matter.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

For SoCal winters I've had good success with Old Navy - Activewear baselayers:

Oldnavy.com | Old Navy


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

What are you wearing over top of the smartwool? Sounds to me like your outer layer is not breathing well enough. I wear smartwool long sleeves under an Izumi windbreaker that breathes with no issue. If I wear it under a rain shell it stays wet as moisture has nowhere to go. I also wear the smartwool at -30 to -50 snowshoeing and it works better than anything else and I've tried em all. Your layers have to permit breathing and airflow to take moisture away.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't generally ride when it's below freezing, and don't usually wear a jacket or windbreaker. 

What I'm wearing varies, but it's usually some kind of jersey. On warmer days it's a regular jersey, and on cooler days it might be something a bit heavier and long sleeves (over the long sleeve smartwool). 

The problem with getting soaked isn't really what I'm wearing. I'm definitley well ventilated. It's just that I'm a prolific sweater.

This is in the summer (seattle), but it gives you an idea what I'm dealing with.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

TJ Maxx or Marshalls usually has some nice dry fit type base layers at good prices. I have some Nike Pro Combat layers that I really like that I got there a few years back. 

I also agree with Jay's recommendation of Sierra Trading Post. To get the best deals you need to sign up for there emails and use the 20-30% off links they send.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Being relatively good at reading for comprehension and having a penchant for answering the question that was asked, I'll echo the earlier recommendation for Under Armor. 

If you want compression, they're the way to go. Having said that, IMO their compression undershirts make horrible base layers as they don't breath nearly as well or deal with moisture as well as practically any cycling-specific mesh base layer or wool undershirt. 

They will, however, cut down on unsightly bulges, if that's a concern.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I picked up a couple of examples from the local discount sportingoods store.

I agree about the Under Armor. It's not ideal if moisture wicking is important. 

The Nike Pro works much better in that regard, but oddly, they are way too long (and I'm taller than average). The XL extends down to my mid-groin area, so it has a tendency to bunch up just above my hips.

I have an older Pearl Izumi I picked up in a bike shop last winter, but it's long sleeve, and heavier. It's intended more for thermal applications.

Still looking


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Migen21 said:


> The Nike Pro works much better in that regard, but oddly, they are way too long (and I'm taller than average). The XL extends down to my mid-groin area, so it has a tendency to bunch up just above my hips.


The length is a plus...it can double as a skirt. 

Srlsy, I like the long because it stays down even when bent over on the bike.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree with you on principle, but these are a good two inches longer than they need to be to stay down inside the bibs

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

UA is very good


----------



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

UA is the best. Check out Russell compression stuff on Amazon - same ingredients half the price.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I didn't revive a two week old threat. ^^^ this guy did. but now that he did....

Russel, Under Armor, Nike, Reebok or some other mass market garbage does not compete to CRAFT base layers. Their Craft Active Extreme base layers wick incredibly well. I sweat buckets, or rather, I used to sweat buckets winter/spring/summer/fall, well not anymore. Have craft layers for both winter and summer use (I ski in them in the winter). Heavier ones for winter use under jackets, thin for pretty much anything between 40-55 and short sleeve for summer. Super tight, super plush waffle weave fabric wicks like all get out. Under Armour is a tight non porous trash bag in comparison.


----------



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

9W9W said:


> I didn't revive a two week old threat. ^^^ this guy did. but now that he did....


Interesting, going to check this Craft you speak of


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

jmcg333 said:


> Interesting, going to check this Craft you speak of


sorry if I came across a little strong. some products just enjoy a fanatical fan base, sort of like 1UPUSA bicycle racks. You can type Craft or base layers into the search window on this forum and get tons of hits. 

Baselayer Guide


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

9W9W said:


> sorry if I came across a little strong.
> Baselayer Guide


I don't think you did. I have both UA cold gear and heat gear. I got myself Assos early winter base layer this winter. I am amazed how wet it is when I take it off. I don't feel it on my body. In comparison, UA (both kinds) lets me feel every bit of dampness. When it is good and warm, it doesn't bother me. Once it the temperature drops a bit, they both can get uncomfortable fast.

Like the Craft , the Assos has waffling. I think a big part of the performance is having limited material touching the skin (much like Jay's mesh suggestion).

Craft base layers are a good bit cheaper than the Assos, my next purchase is either going to be mesh or craft.

cmn


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I bought a Nike "Pro", Under Armor sleevless, and a Pearl Izumi. So far the underarmor seems to be the one I gravitate to.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

The best bang for the buck is the Take Five line that I find on eBay. From korea, but good quality. Very thin, and tight if you get the right size. I've had a few for years with countless washings and they do not fall apart. I like the zip neck for temperature control.

Take Five Mens Compression 032 Sports Top All Size | eBay


----------

